
Sci-Hub: What Librarians Should Know and Do about Article Piracy - lainon
https://www.researchgate.net/publication/312643950_Sci-Hub_What_Librarians_Should_Know_and_Do_about_Article_Piracy
======
gue5t
This is basically just FUD.

